# Southeast/Atlanta DIYMA Meet!



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Continuing from this thread in OT..

Seeing as how there's DIYMA love spreading across the US, here's a chance for us ******** to get together. I'm thinking mid-late September, after it cools off. And probably in the north Atlanta suburbs, safer areas, y'know.

1. dawgdan
2. audioman42
3. bikinpunk (probably)
4. Colin+M
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

I'll start doing some research soon about places we can get together. There may even be a shop that might want to host.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I'm in.

Why not do it around finals?


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

A little birdie told me you had fun last weekend. 

It didn't dawn on me that Finals was around that time. Guess that's from me not being a competitor.  I did enjoy going to Finals last year, and I got to listen to some amazing cars, but it WAS a competition, and I felt it was a bit intimidating for what I think some people are looking for here. I'd seriously be embarassed to show my system to some of the legends there. LOL

On the other hand, it'd be HUGE to get tips and hints from some very, very knowledgeable people. 

I don't know, tough call. What would others think about a DIYMA/Finals meet? Too intimidating?


----------



## Colin+M (May 8, 2006)

I think we should do it in Grady Hospital's parking lot


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

mark me down as a possible. i'd be interested in going, but i don't know what my schedule will look like.


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

When?

I am going to Nopi Nationals...maybe around then?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Cool. I may be able to make it.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm down for an ATL meet


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

dawgdan said:


> A little birdie told me you had fun last weekend.


ORLY? 



dawgdan said:


> It didn't dawn on me that Finals was around that time. Guess that's from me not being a competitor.  I did enjoy going to Finals last year, and I got to listen to some amazing cars, but it WAS a competition, and I felt it was a bit intimidating for what I think some people are looking for here. I'd seriously be embarassed to show my system to some of the legends there. LOL
> 
> On the other hand, it'd be HUGE to get tips and hints from some very, very knowledgeable people.
> 
> ...


We don't have to do at finals. I was just thinking about doing it around that time. Lot's of people will be around... 

However, if we don't do it then, I am totally up for something here on the north side of town.


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm down for attending even though i don't have anything for anyone to listen to. It's just a matter of scheduling. I'm totally out of tune with the competition world. When are Finals?


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

I would like to attend. I just have to check my schedule, my wife's and grandma's for baby sitting. 
John


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

a gtg at finals would be awesome. I am hoping to be there to compete anyways.


----------



## colaroaster (Apr 3, 2006)

i'd be down for the atl meet, if i'm not sitting on the beach when it happens. hopefully i'll get my system installed, way too hot right now.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm new to the forum. I would love to meet some fellow car audio heads in my city.


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

I plan to meet some of you guys at NOPI/IASCA Finals, but count me in on a meet as well.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

The later, the better. My car interior is in disarray and my system is nowhere near complete. I'd be embarassed to let any of you see my car/system in it's current form.

JD


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Far from a *******...but I own plenty of guns  
I'm always in the area. So long as it's the weekend.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

you boys should realy consider going to finals...it's in your back yards...IMO you need to get an idea on how good a car can sound so you can strive to obtain it yourself..I'm sure many people on the west coast/midwest/east coast would kill to have finals in their backyard...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, if you are in the area, love SQ, and don't go...then you aren't that serious about car audio.

I'll be there spectating and the g/f is supposed to work the Sony booth.

Maybe do a meet, but that is a lot traveling for me in a month.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll be hangin out by the sony booth. 

Isn't there going to be a Georgia state finals for MECA? That would be a good place for people to get together even if their cars aren't done.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I might be in depending on date/time and stuff.


----------

